
Ask HN: Mentors and coaches - smombartz
Does anyone have experience, thoughts, ideas or strategies on where or how to find mentors and coaches?
======
sebg
This is a good place to start:

"The answer to "Will you mentor me?" is" ->
[http://pindancing.blogspot.com/2010/12/answer-to-will-you-
me...](http://pindancing.blogspot.com/2010/12/answer-to-will-you-mentor-me-
is.html)

with the HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994998)

------
smombartz
Thanks for initial feedback! Work/life – which for me are tightly connected.
Emailing people whose work or attitude I admire has worked for me too put its
very hit or miss. What I was wondering about are people's techniques of
getting more of them or actual mentor/coach programs that can deliver more
consistently.

------
exolymph
Spend a lot of time in spaces where people with relevant experience hang out —
e.g. Hacker News, in fact. Email the people who impress you. This technique
has worked out very well for me.

------
YuriNiyazov
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clint-
griess-24720b4](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clint-griess-24720b4)

------
tedyoung
Some good advice already, but also, you can just post what you're looking for?
In-person or remote? More on the technical side, or career, or something else?

